# Piranha Breeding Award



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Adam successfully spawned red belly piranha and documented fry rearing for over 2 months. So I am pleased to award him with the Breeding Award. Documentation can be found through the following thread:

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=141798

If you feel that you deserve this award send me a PM with the link and timeline.


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Adam successfully spawned red belly piranha and documented fry rearing for over 2 months. So I am pleased to award him with the Breeding Award. Documentation can be found through the following thread:
> 
> http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=141798
> 
> If you feel that you deserve this award send me a PM with the link and timeline.

































Thanks alot, they were very time consuming to take care of. I cant wait until I get my new 150G setup and do this all over again!

Adam


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats Adam!!


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

congratulations on the fry, and the award.. nevermind all them slugg-o's talkin shite


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

mykil73g said:


> congratulations on the fry, and the award.. *nevermind all them slugg-o's talkin shite*


send those goof's to me, ill give them some words you ****'s

very good job on breeding the p's man, thanks for the updates you gave us, you deserve that award w/o a doubt


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks, i made arrangements for Big Al's in Barrie to take this batch on Tuesday evening.

i was able to give away about a third of them(about 20) to 1 forum menber and a few friends. Hopefully they'll become members also and maybe i can get me a referral award too


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats man your doing great things for the Hobby.


----------

